# How Many People Actually Have Fur Suits?



## Miraju (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Folks!

I've recently been turned on (HA! HA!) to Furry Fandom, and I was wondering how many folks actually have their own custom Fur Suits. 1/5? 9/10? You get the idea.

For those of you who have suits, how did you attain them?


----------



## Blarmajin (Aug 1, 2013)

I'd honestly say about 30% of the total furry population has at least one fursuit. Just from general observation, so take my guesstimate only mildly seriously.


----------



## Icky (Aug 1, 2013)

All of us, non-furries included. You mean you weren't assigned a fursuit tailor at birth?


----------



## Misomie (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a Lucario suit that I bought at Fanime last uear. :3 I'm slowly repairing him and making him my own. I've remade the head, but I'm not 100% satisfied with it so I'll be making another soon. This time with all the correct materials and not most, lol. I also have made a grey cat partial that I gave to my brother, a white cabbit head that I'm selling to my brother's friend once I replace the eyes, a WIP of Yveltal, and a suckish fullbody of a cat that I threw together in three work sesions (I'm going to turn it into scrap fur and most likely make myself a partial from it).


----------



## Hutch (Aug 1, 2013)

I was sent mine when I opened up my FA account. It was a sign up free gift. . 
You have two options if you want one, buy it or make it. Depending on your skills making it is WAY less expensive. But buying one saves you a lot of headache...especially if its your first one and you want it to be good. 
I ended up making mine, then pretty much hating how it came out remaking the entire thing from nothing . Second time around went way better and I love my second version.  
But if you do make one yourself watch all the tutorials on everything because there are different ways of making different parts.  You just have to find what works for you. Also give yourself a good couple of months to finish it. They are very time consuming. 
Ask for advice too!  We are here to help.


----------



## Teal (Aug 1, 2013)

I made one. And it's horrible.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 1, 2013)

yes I have one.
how did I obtain it? I commissioned a fursuit maker.


----------



## Jaseface (Aug 1, 2013)

I am one of the few who have a suit.  My head and tail were commissioned and I made the rest of the suit by myself.


----------



## PapayaShark (Aug 1, 2013)

I have made three. The first one sucked dick, the second one was way better, still sucked, and the third one is cute, but has shitty fur. 

Dont think I will make another one in a while. Maybe bec noir if I have any fur left after making satyr legs. Not really a fursuit person, I prefer cosplays


----------



## Dokid (Aug 2, 2013)

I made one (which I sold cause it was an eyesore and someone just wanted to mess around in one), made a cat one to test out a different species, and in the progress of making another one which probably won't get finished. 

I also own one that I commissioned. She's my main character so I mean, I love that suit to death.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 2, 2013)

I am adorable


----------



## Dokid (Aug 2, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I am adorable



That is adorable! I think that realistic suits with a more "mild" expression are better than ones with eyes wide open.


----------



## Zabrina (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't currently, yet I plan on making one at some point.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 2, 2013)

Honestly I'd put the amount at 15 - 20 percent. Not everyone has one but it seems like the number is growing.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm still waiting for the day I get mine, which should be some time in the next few weeks. It's about time!

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/11250779/


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't have a fursuit at the moment, but I'd like to make one sometime in the future. Probably not too soon though.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 2, 2013)

I attempted to make one but I got the wrong type of fabric so I had to drop it. I still have the foam mask I made, not furred.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 2, 2013)

I have one as well. 
The initial head was horrible, tho I got it replaced and looking to modify the suit a little.

If I were to judge how many people ha one, I would say 20% ish.
Basing it off a con go to.(not the exact best way to judge lol)
Last time it had about 1050 people and about 200 fursuiters were in the fursuit parade.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 2, 2013)

Not me! Nyuck nyuck nyuck. 

Gotta let people see my beautiful face and all.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 2, 2013)

It was something like 20% in 2009 I think? Hold on... Klisoura's more recent results say that 16.87% of the fandom "describe themself as fursuiters"


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a really poorly made one of my main character, a 2nd one is a WIP


----------



## powderhound (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome OP.

Extra points for Eureka! North coast rules.

Problem with commissions is the backlog among talented builders. For more instant gratification try one of the auction sites.


----------



## Nashida (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm in the process of getting one. I've commissioned a builder and my spot in the queue is coming in the next two weeks. It's of my wusky 'sona. I'm quite excited.

I might try to build my next one myself, just to see.


----------



## jorinda (Aug 5, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> Honestly I'd put the amount at 15 - 20 percent. Not everyone has one but it seems like the number is growing.



This.
A small amount also has several suits.

I tried making fursuits, but wasn't good at it. So I bought a ready-made one at furbuy. 
I'm hoping to have a custom-made suit later.


----------



## R.C. (Aug 5, 2013)

I really would like to have one of my character. I'm sure the difficulty level is high in replicating my markings.


----------



## chivalrousnymph (Aug 6, 2013)

I dont actually have a fur suit

This may be an off topic point but I wasnt sure If I should make my own thread about it so...
1: what does WIP mean?
2: how would one make a bipedal suit change into a quadrupedal suit? without it looking funny


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 6, 2013)

jorinda said:


> This.
> A small amount also has several suits.
> 
> I tried making fursuits, but wasn't good at it. So I bought a ready-made one at furbuy.
> I'm hoping to have a custom-made suit later.



Aye, not to many though. Furbuy is okay, sometimes you get really good gems. I've come to realize that if more people could afford suits (had the money) we'd have more people who suits. I know that is a bit obvious but it kind of reflects on the numbers. 15-20 percent can afford to are are able to make their own. I'd say easily another 30 percent would have them if money wasn't an issue. They want them, or are looking, or are saving.



chivalrousnymph said:


> I dont actually have a fur suit
> 
> This may be an off topic point but I wasnt sure If I should make my own thread about it so...
> 1: what does WIP mean?
> 2: how would one make a bipedal suit change into a quadrupedal suit? without it looking funny



WIP means Work In Progress. As to the second, I wouldn't really know. It does have to deal with studying anatomy, and knowing how to pad and pose the body so it looks right. Often it doesn't..


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 6, 2013)

I have my first in progress. Going to take forever though!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't and I don't plan to have one


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2013)

You couldn't get me in one.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 6, 2013)

I have two off-the-rack ones from mascot companies, but I will sell them soon add to commission money I've been saving up. I'm thinking on going with Temperance or Artslave. I want a manly, fluffy, sergal-ish dragon fullsuit with big wings and a big, long tail that work out my back muscles. So, in other words, like a less obtrusive version of a college backpack (God, the books).

Maybe a second one will be a Xenomorph from Alien, because awesome (Though I don't know how a 5'6" mesomorph guy would look as a usually freakishly skinny Xenomorph, but whatever, it'll be cool). Huh...that's not really a fursuit. I don't care, though, I want one.


----------



## soutthpaw (Aug 7, 2013)

To answer the OP's question.  1 in 5 or about 20% is a good ball park figure.   look at con attendence.  RMFC just had about 200 fursuiters anda little over 1000 attendees.   AC had 1300 suiters this year and 5000+ attendees.  if you count the internet only fandom too then the % of suiters would be lower i would think.


----------



## thegreencoyote (Aug 9, 2013)

As of right now I have 4 personal suits, and there will be more! 

I built two of them:

Dutchess- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11162292/

Jem- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9615055/

Commissioned PeacePaw's from ShadowSani (Blue Fox Fursuits): http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9394825/

and won Jett in an auction back in 2009: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6663848/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You couldn't get me in one.


I used to think the same thing, then I tried my friends on and was hooked.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 9, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I used to think the same thing, then I tried my friends on and was hooked.



Trust me. You _couldn't_ get me in one. lol


----------



## Gina_Hyena86 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a toony full suit and a realistic partial (soon to be realistic full suit). Both are of my personal character.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Trust me. You _couldn't_ get me in one. lol


Lucy, you got some splainin to do.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2013)

If I lived on my own and had monies I'd definitely want one.


----------



## She-King (Aug 13, 2013)

I have made my own. I don't consider myself a "Furry" in that sense of the word, but do refer to myself as a costumer or a "Fursuiter" Really, I just like wearing the costumes. I'm good at making my own, so that's the only reason why I have seven head's made and furred, and three full body suits. One partial, but that was my very first fursuit. I do plan to refurbish her or just remake her entirely, one of these days. She's over a year old now. Since I have a lot of free time on my hands, I spend my time trying to get better at making fursuits so I can take commissions one day. I enjoy building and creating things and fursuits are perfect for that. I am a bit too obsessed with wearing them in public though, but just for fun and for people's reactions. I'm always bugging people if they want to go to cons or have a costume party. I want to know. I spend all of my time making my dang suits, I want to wear them dangit!

I second making your own, so much cheaper. You may or may not have a knack for making one, but at least you can say you made it all by yourself


----------



## jorinda (Aug 13, 2013)

She-King said:


> I second making your own, so much cheaper. You may or may not have a knack for making one, but at least you can say you made it all by yourself



But if you try, and get to the conlcusion that you're really bad at it... for some it's better to buy a suit than waste more material on something that will never end up looking good.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 13, 2013)

jorinda said:


> But if you try, and get to the conlcusion that you're really bad at it... for some it's better to buy a suit than waste more material on something that will never end up looking good.



It really comes down to the time, the skill, and the effort to making it. Some people can do it, and others cannot.

The ones who can't put time into making their's usually save up and/or commission.


----------



## YakAttak (Aug 22, 2013)

You can add me to the list that do not. I'd like to make one eventually, but I want it to be mostly out of wood, and od a different style than most of the ones I've seen around.


----------



## baileybordercollie (Sep 12, 2013)

*I have only a partial right now, of my 'sona, Bailey.

*http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11004476/

*I plan on getting a full suit of my newest Character, Scribbles the cat.*


----------



## SachiCoon (Sep 13, 2013)

I have one that was just made of my Coyote fursona, Dingo. The suit was made by Don't Hug Cacti.






Basically I obtained it by working my ass off and saving up for it. It took a while, but was so worth it. 

You can see more pics of it in my FA gallery: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dingyote/


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 13, 2013)

I'd love to get one, but I don't know if I could part with the money needed to get one. Spending two grand on commissioning a quality suit, something I will only wear a couple times a year, is a tall order. I could easily purhcase one right now, but I really don't think I should spend the money.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 13, 2013)

I live in south west Texas. I know the point of suits is to take them to conventions where it's not 105 on a mid-winter day, but really, come on, I sweat enough as it is. I already blow through four stick of deodorant in a week.


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 13, 2013)

Just put down a deposit for mine and i'm now on the waiting list. Should be completed at the start of next year by Made By Mercury in the UK. 
Made a duct tape dummy today, so painful and boring to make. I made it at work with a friend to help me, it all went down in full view of the customers. I was getting some seriously weird looks. When people asked what the hell i was doing, i said i was making a body cast and getting a suit tailored to it, i just didn't mention what kind of suit, ha.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 13, 2013)

About 20% of people at furcons have a suit, the numbers are a little fudged by people that have multiples and have friends walk in the parade. 
It's probably a little less taking into account the furs that don't go to cons at all and don't have suits, so maybe 15%

I have 1 suit at the moment. I'm making a beater suit, and I'm working with some artists on two others. Woo

How to get one, depends on what you want out of it. If you just want a beater suit, and I do suggest that for first timers, it's a suit that can get beaten up and is used to learn, you can get some decent stuff on furbuy if you look, or just take the time to make one. It might not look the best but when you get a better one you'll understand how to do basic repairs and such. 

How to get a good suit, spend time learning to make one, or buy it.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 15, 2013)

I do!! =)


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 15, 2013)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I do!! =)


And if you don't mind me saying, I think it looks absolutely adorable. â™¥


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 15, 2013)

Red Savarin said:


> And if you don't mind me saying, I think it looks absolutely adorable. â™¥



Well, thank you..


----------



## Inpw (Sep 15, 2013)

Fay V said:


>



This is still the bestest gif! 

Kinda reminds me:


----------



## Fay V (Sep 15, 2013)

Accretion said:


> This is still the bestest gif!
> 
> Kinda reminds me:



It is my fav little thing for Fay. Funnily enough it was more an accident. Someone was trying to film Deo, so that was me attempting to keep her from hiding behind my head.


----------



## Iryno (Sep 16, 2013)

jorinda said:


> This.
> A small amount also has several suits.



Some people have like half a dozen or more.

I want to make the partial (hands/feetpaws/sleeves/tail) of a character I have in mind, although I'd commission the head from an experienced maker. Matrices' tutorials and vids are very helpful if OP or anyone is interested. The best way to get good at it is to practice on crappy fur, stuff that's like $5-10/yd^2, and work your way up to the good stuff.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 16, 2013)

Fay V said:


> It is my fav little thing for Fay. Funnily enough it was more an accident. Someone was trying to film Deo, so that was me attempting to keep her from hiding behind my head.



hehe well she did a good job not being filmed. Sped the gif up to fit a weird house song I'm making just to inspire the sound. Looks funny with music.

As for me and fursuits: No or at least not yet. I've seen attempted suites at similar fursona's, or at least Anubis but they all look horrible. I don't know if I'm really into it so deep that I'll actually run around in a expensive suit unless it's at a theme park or something. But they'll only allow me next to Montu or something in Bush gardens lol.


----------



## Toki Stardust (Sep 17, 2013)

What's so appealing about fur anyway? If it's hot outside, then F*CK YOU! permanent coat.
Plus you have that wet dog smell with you wherever you go, unless you shampoo every part of you (which is nearly impossible and really expensive considering you use like 3 bottles per shower)
Plus, scales are easier to clean than a tile floor. Just get a swiffer sweeper or some sh*t and yer good.

*cough*

Anyway, no fursuit, almost yes scalesuit. I'm having trouble finding teal-ass paint.


----------

